# Foolish youth ...



## dxqcanada (Jul 13, 2019)

Was just looking over an old 1986 Popular Photography magazine ... ah, those pages of camera store ads in the back.
Ah, if I was only wiser back when I was young ... I had the $$ but had other things on my mind.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 13, 2019)

Damn... that was some expensive stuff in 1986 dollars!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2019)

I remember the very first piece of brand new Nikon equipment that I purchased back in the 1980s, it was a 105 mm F2.5 AIS for which I paid $169 in 1982 or 1983.  I remember that in the summer of 1984 I bought a new Nikon FE-2 for $269,and that same summer I bought a used Nikon F Photomic FTN for $140.  For those who are not aware the FTN version was
the last and best metering prism for the F series. Yes there  was a Photomic T and a Photomic TN. Those two models came earlier, and I believe there was a basic Photomic, which was the first Metering prism.

 I actually remember seeing these yellow ads. Many of us used to read Popular Photography magazine back in the day. That advertiser used to run those easily distinguishable yellow ads every issue.  Buying equipment "mail order" was a popular thing to do back in those days, and used to save a pretty fair amount of money. 1986 was roughly 11 years before the Internet became even a small factor


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2019)

If my memory serves me correctly ( and it may not be! ) 1986 was the year that the Leica M6 with light meter was introduced.

I used to have a Pop Photo magazine with their Leica M6 test report in it

 It has not to been too many years now since Popular Photography  magazine suddenly went out of publication. By the time they printed their last  issue, the vast majority of photography talk and articles had transitioned to the World Wide Web, And the idea of a printed monthly magazine  about photography had become rather old-fashioned, much the same as regularly scheduled series television seems kind of quaint these days in the age of Netflix


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2019)

At about that time I bought a brand new Yashica 124G. As I recall it was about $150.


----------

